# YAY!!



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey guys!! I just had to share a bit of happy news!! Tomorrow, I'm graduating from college with b.s. in biology and a minor in chemistry!! It's been tough being newly diagnosed with ulcerative colitis, but I'm super happy!! YAY!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well done! Graduation is an amazing day!Don't do anything i wouldn't do!Nikki


----------

